# Canon 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D vs. Rebels



## Village Idiot (Dec 17, 2009)

If you've used a Rebel and then moved to an XXD series Canon, I want your opinion.


----------



## Tighearnach (Dec 17, 2009)

My 50D arrived two days ago. Holy **** is all i have to say. I had the 400D and spent so much time deliberating over this camera because of negative reviews etc online. It outperforms the 400D in everything. The only negative compared to my 400D is the weight. 2-3 stops better in ISO in my opinion although I have heard the later rebels are much better with ISO. Loads of bells and whistles. Great camera......


----------



## Dao (Dec 17, 2009)

From XTi to 40D ...

I will pay extra for
- Able to change ISO/ShutterSpeed/Aperture with my eye looking through the viewfinder. (Or even focus point ...)
- 2 wheels for changing settings.
- Bigger handle grip. When I hold the XTi, there are space between my fingers (middle section of the fingers) and the camera grip and the grip is too small so that there are no space for my pinky (I am not talking about the Battery Grip)
- Longer expected shutter life.
- My fast lens autofocus faster. (On the 50mm f/1.8, feel a little faster, but not a whole lot.  However, on 85mm F/1.8 USM, I can really feel the difference in focus speed)


----------



## CW Jones (Dec 17, 2009)

I used a friends XSi for a while right after I got my 30D and HOLY CRAP what a world of difference, the feel of the 30D is MUCH better, like WOW much better. I would never touch a Rebel again.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 17, 2009)

Dao said:


> I will pay extra for
> - Able to change ISO/ShutterSpeed/Aperture with my eye looking through the viewfinder. (Or even focus point ...)


 
Not sure about the XTI, but from what I remember, it has the same button layout as my XSI and I'm able to change ISO shutter and aperture while looking through the view finder quite easily 


As for the poll, I own an XSI, but I have shot a few times with a 40D and a 50D (probably a good 8 hours of time spent with either model) and I much prefer them to my XSI.  I'm saving for the 7D, but if I would have a 40D or 50D, I would not go back to a Rebel


----------



## keith foster (Dec 17, 2009)

I just got my 50d last week moved up from an Xti and I should have done it a year ago.  The display is so much easier to see,  I can change all my settings on the lcd.  And I love the way the 50d feels in my hand.  It makes me feel like I am a photographer (even though I am just a guy who takes pictures)


----------



## CW Jones (Dec 17, 2009)

I would love to hear form the 2 people that would take a rebel over the xxD bodies...... anyone want to share there opinions?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 17, 2009)

I am using a T1i right now and I am very happy with it. Doesn't mean that some time down the road, I won't get a xxD line. But SOME PEOPLE (who will remain nameless) have a very low intelligence quotient and can't seem to understand what that entails. (See: Upgrading)

OH WAIT WHAT IS THIS? I can use my lenses that I got for my T1i with any other Canon? NO EPHING WAY! That's really cool how I can EASILY UPGRADE MY CAMERA IN THE FUTURE AND KEEP MY GLASS. 

Crazy concept, eh?


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 17, 2009)

o hey tyler said:


> I am using a T1i right now and I am very happy with it. Doesn't mean that some time down the road, I won't get a xxD line. But SOME PEOPLE (who will remain nameless) have a very low intelligence quotient and can't seem to understand what that entails. (See: Upgrading)
> 
> OH WAIT WHAT IS THIS? I can use my lenses that I got for my T1i with any other Canon? NO EPHING WAY! That's really cool how I can EASILY UPGRADE MY CAMERA IN THE FUTURE AND KEEP MY GLASS.
> 
> Crazy concept, eh?


 
There you go with the insults again. Don't have anything worth saying so you have to bust those out? You can get non rebel Canons for a very good price. My friend is probably going to pick up a used 30D for under $400. You can probably find a used 50D for about the price of a t1i. You can definitely find a used 40D for less. That's like people telling noobs to purchase a P&S before they get a DSLR when if you're _smart_ about it, you can get a much better deal. 

But have you ever used any other DSLRs other than your T1i? If not, or at least beyond "playing" with a friend's, then that certainly gives me a good idea as to your point of view.

And unless you skipped the kit lens and don't want to shoot wide angle (See 10-20 or 10-22) or didn't buy the 17-55 f/2.8 IS, then you can't use those lenses with every single Canon camera.


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 17, 2009)

Does going from the original Rebel (300D) to a 5D count?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2009)

I went the exact opposite way--20D first, then 18 months later the original 5D+24-105-L kit, and then this June a brand-new 2nd generation Rebel 350D in-box at the Kits bankruptcy sale for $200.

To me, the silver, very tiny Rebel looks like a consumer camera or a P&S camera--less-conspicuous than a beefy,big,grip-equipped 20D or 5D, and one heck of a lot lighter and more compact than the 20D or 5D bodies.

I dunno...the newer Rebel cameras seem to have a lot of nice features,and the compact size of the T1i is very attractive to me and I am sure many others. It seems like increasingly people are getting much more uptight about people shooting photos in public places,and I think the smaller, entry-level gear draws a lot less attention than any of the XXD or pro-body size Canon bodies. 
    This October, I went to a pumpkin patch thing with my wife and son,and saw a mom and her infant son in his stroller, and the mom was taking pics of her little boy in the pumpkin patch. She had a hairbrush in one hand,and he was dressed up really nicely. I had my 5D + 24-105L over my shoulder. I walked up to her and asked, "Would you like a picture of you and your son together?" She said, "Sure! What newspaper are you working for?" I then explained--no....I meant, "Would you like ME to snap a few photos of you and your son using YOUR camera, so you can have a picture of the two of you together?"
  "Oh, that would be so great! I just assumed you were shooting for a newspaper..." she trailed off...
  The big stuff is kind of obvious..the Rebel-sized stuff is almost invisible.


----------



## Dao (Dec 18, 2009)

I do want to add that , sometimes I will take the XTi out instead of the 40D because of the weight saving. i.e.  XTi +  1x 17-50mm lens + 1x prime lens (depends on what I want to do, so it could be 14mm, 50mm, 85mm or 100mm) + 1 flash


----------



## christm (Dec 18, 2009)

Love my 50D wouldn't change it for a rebel.


----------



## inTempus (Dec 18, 2009)

Derrel said:


> I had my 5D + 24-105L over my shoulder. I walked up to her and asked, "Would you like a picture of you and your son together?" She said, "Sure! What newspaper are you working for?" I then explained--no....I meant, "Would you like ME to snap a few photos of you and your son using YOUR camera, so you can have a picture of the two of you together?"
> "Oh, that would be so great! I just assumed you were shooting for a newspaper..." she trailed off...
> The big stuff is kind of obvious..the Rebel-sized stuff is almost invisible.


Every single time, and I do mean every single time, I go to any event with one of my cameras I get this question asked of me.  It's crazy how people automatically assume you're with a newspaper if you have a fancy looking camera.

Have you noticed that people don't assume you're with a newspaper if you have a Rebel?  They're a little smaller, but they still look "professional" to the P&S crowd.  The overall design is the same, just a little smaller.  Without a bigger 5D next to a Rebel for comparison, can a non-camera person really see a difference?

I've often thought about picking up a T1i for travel and such... they are handy.


----------



## jazzitupphotography (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm really happy with my XSi. If I hadn't gotten it as a Xmas present I would have gotten the XS though because it's cheaper and there isn't much of a difference except for the screen size.

If I had the money I definitely would get a 5D though, but sadly I'm going into pre-med next year and will be in debt for a few years after my studies so I am happy to have a camera 

I'm pretty sure the only reason anyone would choose a Rebel over an XXD, would be because of the price...


----------



## Scout (Dec 19, 2009)

There is no option for me! I went from the Xti to the 5D mark 2. I love it and will never go back! (actually I keep the xti as my P&S option now)


----------



## fokker (Dec 19, 2009)

I originally had a 350d, then got a 400d, and then a 40d. I totally love the 40d, but I'm still hanging onto the 350d. Its nice and light, I usually just leave the 50mm 1.8 on it, its almost like a p&s like that. Plus if I drop it or it gets stolen or something then I won't have a nervous breakdown. Also, when I go travelling next year I'll take the 350d, for reasons outlined above but mainly weight and size - to be honest in 90% of situations I can get the same photos as I could with the 40d. Don't even know why I have the 40d really, lol. I just like it


----------



## FrankLamont (Dec 19, 2009)

Tim -- I recently bought a 450D for personal use and the like. Of course it was a little limiting - but the biggest change? No one asked any questions. 

Nowadays, they're so easily recognisable... less with the 450D/500D's than Rebel versions, since the 'Rebel' red tag is easier to be seen... so to be recognised, you have to have a big camera, preferably gripped, and just for extra measure, take an L lens with you.


----------



## iolair (Dec 19, 2009)

I got my first DSLR recently and decided on a 20D over a 350D ... mostly because of the build quality, and because I have big hands and it's just more comfortable to hold.

As far as the features I actually want to use, there doesn't really seem a big difference in the feature list.


----------



## iriairi (Dec 19, 2009)

Had XT then XTi, and took the big leap to 5D. I don't know that I will ever go back. I really like have a Full Frame and the color is amazing. I was concerned before I got the 5D about the size as I have some wrist problems, but was amazed at how quickly I adapted to the extra weight. The button lay out on the non Rebel versions seems more logical to me know as well.

On another note, my husband wanted to dabble with photograpy (he mainly does video) and had both T1i and 20D. He decided to go with the 20D because of build quality. He just felt that even if it was an older model it just had a sturdier feel to it.  Although that does mean I think I have lost my 50mm 1.8.


----------



## WesVFX (Dec 19, 2009)

I think since the release of the T1i there has been sort of a hybrid/crossbreed in the rebels and XXD's... seeing as many of the internal parts are the same and the fact that you can also shoot video where as many XXD's cannot except for a couple kind of make it the ugly duckling of the bunch. I love my T1i. However I got to play around with a buddies brand new 7D the other day and I must say that camera was awesome! But I also didn't like how HUGE everything about it was... so... like anything, you win some you loose some...


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a t1i. I have not really used any of the xxD models but did mess with the 50D demo at Best Buy. The major difference to me was the feel. It definately had a nicer feel than the T1i or my previous XS. I know the 50D is better in terms of features as well, but I did not get to test the focus speed or mess with the autofocus points too much. I am very happy with the T1i though. If I was just starting out, I would DEFINATELY rather buy a T1i, a decent lense and flash ( maybe 1 of them used ) instead of paying the price of the 50D. Thats just my opinion though. The only way I am going to move up to the xxD line is if I am going to get a full-framed sensor. ( or if I get an insane deal that I just can't refuse. )


----------



## sinjans (Dec 19, 2009)

As a 50D owner who picked at rebel models for about 4 years prior to deciding to go digital, I avoided their tiny lightweight bodies like they were the plague once i had held an xxD series. Now keep in mind that i am 6-3 with hands that did not enjoy the rebel cameras, but it was'nt just the feel that made me go bigger/better. It was the features and user friendly controls along with the amazing CF settings which even further enticed me to the D's. To me there is no comparison. If money was the issue i would gowith a used30, 40 or 50D any day over a new rebel. No offense rebel lovers as i am ure you use them well and are happy campers but this is my honest opinion. They have such a nice weight especially when gripped. I even find that camera shake is reduced when holding a heavier body. Just try it out when you get to compare. 

If video is so important then fill your boots. But the stats are shoing so far that not many will go from a xxD down to a rebel. Good luck and cheers.

Also why dont you try a poll which compares video to non-video?


----------

